# Cleaning



## Gobbosp

Evening all

So after having my appartamento for 3 weeks i thought id treat it to a backfluah and clean the portafilters. I cant believe how dirty it has become in such a short space of time.

How frequently should we be doing this say the machine does around four coffees a day.

Should we wipe down the shower screen every coffee?

How often should the steam wand be cleaned bearing in mind in is purged every time?

Are there any other things we should be doing either daily / weekly / monthly to maintain the machine and the taste of our beverage.

Any thoughts appreciated

Steve


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Hi,

Check out here: Coffee - cleanliness is next to godliness

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=28316&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D28316&share_type=t

Every time after you backflush with detergent you should lubricate the cam, as the back flushing detergent wipes out all the grease/oils in there.

Check out the how to here:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication

It looks rather daunting but it is rather easy once you get the hang of it. Be extra careful not do damage the chrome plating on the group head, so use plastic jaws or wrap electric tape around it! And be extra careful.

I've done exactly that today. It gets easier after a while. I was so proud of myself today that I managed to take the cam off, lubricate it and put in back in about 10 minutes. It only took me 1 year and a bit to get proficiency...


----------



## Gobbosp

pessutojr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check out here: Coffee - cleanliness is next to godliness
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=28316&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D28316&share_type=t
> 
> Every time after you backflush with detergent you should lubricate the cam, as the back flushing detergent wipes out all the grease/oils in there.
> 
> Check out the how to here:
> 
> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication
> 
> It looks rather daunting but it is rather easy once you get the hang of it. Be extra careful not do damage the chrome plating on the group head, so use plastic jaws or wrap electric tape around it! And be extra careful.
> 
> I've done exactly that today. It gets easier after a while. I was so proud of myself today that I managed to take the cam off, lubricate it and put in back in about 10 minutes. It only took me 1 year and a bit to get proficiency...


Thanks for that - very useful and i will definitely be taking heed of the advice.

I looks fairly straightforward to take out the cam - have you any recommendations on what lune to use - is there something specific to the task?

Again much appreciated this is exactly the reply i was hoping for.


----------



## hotmetal

http://www.dowcorning.com/applications/search/products/default.aspx?R=393EN&country=GBR

Bella Barista sell high temp silicone grease for this purpose or Molykote 111. It must be food safe. 30g mini tub will last years so no need to buy a load. The cams and followers must be dry before you apply it. It's Alan B'stard to get off your fingers though so use cotton buds/q-tips to apply it. Also put a dab on the end of the shaft. Don't over-apply as it all comes out in the coffee at some point. Make sure the lever is in the in-between position before you remove the cam. This means the followers are under the least pressure and also it's easy to see what position the cam should be in when you put it back. Same when you put it back and then make sure the lever is in the correct position when you finish (well you'll soon notice anyway). DavecUK's instructions on the coffee time wiki are very good.

It's worth locking the PF into the group and applying opposing (upwards) torque to the PF handle as you undo the chrome nut. This avoids putting undue strain on the group and its mountings on the front plate of the machine. The nut can be tight and your plastic jaw wrench can slip so I would say it's a good idea to put some cardboard or similar to protect the face of the machine on that side while you're undoing it. Do it when cold - not in case you burn yourself, but just because the nut is easier to undo.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

On top of what hotmetal says, it is also worth noting that you do not need to over-tighten anything. For the first time you do it, you will notice that those nuts are really tight. When you put it back, don't add so much pressure. A little more than hand-tight torque is good enough.

For you to have an idea, I couldn't get the nut off mine with the plastic jaws on. When I put tit back, I just used the plastic jaws and all is good.

This is what I do when carrying out the cam lubrication:

- Have my last coffee in the afternoon (usually after lunch);

- Backflush it ( no point backflushing with cold water) 

- Wait a few hours so machine is cold;

- Do the lubrication process.

- Enjoy the morning coffee.


----------



## Gluv999

Great info everyone! I also just got my appartmento a few weeks ago! Didnt realise i would be doing in depth maitenance straight away! Is all of the molykote 111 lube foodgrade? Just looking at buying some but it said for motorbikes. Cheers again!


----------



## hotmetal

Molykote 111 is Molykote 111. It is used in a lot of applications though. So you will find it on all sorts of sites from bikes to HVAC to cars to engineering. It's hard to find in small containers though. Sometimes people on here buy the smallest they can find (which could be 300g) and give the rest away in small pots. I'd be wary of buying small subdivided pots from random ebay sellers though - they may not have "food safe" at the top of their mind when divvying it up (and you don't know what it is, how old etc). I bought a little tub of HT Silicone grease from Bella Barista as they sell it in 30g and I trust them to supply clean products as they know what we want it for. Costs £4 for 30g but this will last ages. To make it worthwhile with the shipping, maybe buy some beans or a Cafelat silicone rubber group seal - normal group seals need replacing after a year or so in a DB machine (more in HX due to temp).

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/waterproof-valve-silicone-grease.html


----------



## Gluv999

Hi, just after a littke late night maintenence advice. I lubed my cam for the first time tonight on my appartmento. All went well i think apart from the last part. I reattached the nut holding the cam in and then attached yhe lever. There is a gap between the lever and the bolt...not sure if there was a gap before or not. Anyway, if i put the lever on and then the star washer, the flat head screwdriver bolt (to hold on the lever) seems to protrude (see pics). I am trying to remember if this was the case originally...any advuce woukd be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gluv999




----------



## Gluv999

Ok so after looking a a few appartmento pics online it seems that there is a gap there and the bolt does protrude...at least I think. I do however have a leak from there when pressure builds up. I have attempted to reseal by screwing back in twice but the leak remains. Am I meant to lubricate the white washer with the silicone grease? Any advice on sealing would ve great...not looking forward to missing out on the sunday morning espresso!


----------



## El carajillo

No you do not lubricate the teflon washer. Is the leak from the washer or from the brass cam spindle ? Did you clean and lube the two seals in the barrel which seal onto the cam spindle


----------



## Gluv999

El carajillo said:


> No you do not lubricate the teflon washer. Is the leak from the washer or from the brass cam spindle ? Did you clean and lube the two seals in the barrel which seal onto the cam spindle


Hi El carajillo,

Thanks for your reply. I did not seal and lube the two seals in the brass cam spindle. Which seals are these? I dont know which ones you mean (sorry...first time ever taking it apart). Is tuis where the cam spindle goes into the nut piece? Thanks


----------



## Gluv999

Gluv999 said:


> Hi El carajillo,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I did not seal and lube the two seals in the brass cam spindle. Which seals are these? I dont know which ones you mean (sorry...first time ever taking it apart). Is tuis where the cam spindle goes into the nut piece? Thanks












This leak is just when the machine (not the pump) is turned on.


----------



## Gluv999

Think i kniw which ones you mean. Inside the nut part and one on the spindle. Will give it a try! Thanks


----------



## El carajillo

The leak appears to be coming from one of the teflon washers, probably needs tweaking a little tighter. Before you do tighten it take it apart and check the washer for damage/ crack, also make sure it is seated correctly before tightening.

The two seals I was mentioning are in the barrel of the long nut, black about 15 mm OD and cam spindle size in centre.


----------



## Gluv999

Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it. The leak seems to be sorted now after cleaning and lubing the two seals and then tweaking the teflon seal tighter.


----------

